# I've figured my life well afterall



## moe (Jul 24, 2009)

finish. man up. complete the last year of high school. pass and graduate. get into art school which would be columbia college here in chicago. my plans as of now is to major in creative writing/or playwright-shit and minor in french/ or culinary arts.
if i feel like college is not for me, i will be tough and tell my family i am leaving. if i find it easy to make through it, i will go for the whole four years and graduate there. 
then, i ill do pull an alexander supertramp and leave and head for cali. meanwhile i while find my spiritual and creative muse while on the road. i will write about everything i see and all teh people i meet who i find to be very interesting. after a while, chicago would be my homebase, where i come back to eventually. i get a small job save money and get me own apartamiento. 
=)

i don't care if it all sounds silly to you.=p


----------



## Mouse (Jul 24, 2009)

sounds good. kinda what I'm doing.. only with photography.. I'm almost done my AS. I'm gonna hold off of getting a BFA because I'm not sure I care to. i think I may major in business if I ever go back to school. can't work for yourself if yo don't know how to run a business, right? lol


----------



## moe (Jul 25, 2009)

that's what i was thinking to, dude.
cuz after im done and shit, and wanna like sorta settle, i want to look to starts a bizzness, so i thought i might have to look into that shit.
i want to open up a cafe/bakery someday.....or a boss 50's diner.=p


----------



## moe (Jul 27, 2009)

awhile ago. but no that's not it.


----------

